# tor per mascherare altre applicazioni

## Nehel84

Ciao a tutti , ho scaricato tor e volevo usarlo con vidalia .....poi volevo fare si che mascherasse msn e irc .... solo che da quanto ho letto bisogna far si' che questi programmi puntino a tor ed è qui che non so come fare , tra le altre cose uso kde ....quasselIRC  e amsn 

Ci sarebbe qualche anima pia che mi puo spiegare cosa settare e dove?GRAZIEE

----------

## ago

*suppongo* che dopo aver impostato il proxy vai in ogni programma e c'e l'apposita sezione per il proxy..

ES: su quassel:

File-->Networks-->COnfigure Network-->nella scheda servers fai edit-->advanced-->e li imposti il proxy

o intendevi altro?

----------

## Nehel84

si appunto intendevo .....per impostare il proxy ci meto l indirizzo 127..... ecc e la porta?

----------

## ago

a secondo di come configuri il proxy configuri i programmi..anche se credo che la cosa sia piuttosto generica..btw googla che si trova molto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## magowiz

 *Nehel84 wrote:*   

> si appunto intendevo .....per impostare il proxy ci meto l indirizzo 127..... ecc e la porta?

 

hai provato a seguire questa guida : http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Anonymity_with_Tor_and_Privoxy  ?

----------

